# Sig 22LR conversion kits



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

I like shooting / plinking with 22's and I've got a Ruger SR22 (original model), but have fallen out of like with it because the safety is opposite of my 938, my SR9 and SR9c (the SR22 is UP to fire, DOWN for safe). Plus my daughter loves shooting it, so I never get the chance when we go to the range! (when she turns 21 in April, I'm planning to transfer it to her)...

All of which means, I NEED a new 22LR pistol ....:mrgreen:

I'm thinking about the "target" version for my 938 (SIG SAUER P938 .22LR Conversion Kit, Target )...

So, does anyone have experience with these "kits"??


----------



## Rhys (Sep 21, 2016)

I have one for my 220 and one for my 229. Last month we put almost 500 rounds through both of them (500 between the both so I can't tell you how much for each) and did not have a single failure to feed. We had a few failure to fire, but a second pull of the trigger sent the bullet down range. The ammo was 10+ years old from a carton so I was expecting some issues, but was surprised at how reliable the conversion kits work. Just purchased another sig exchange kit for the sig 1911 that arrived today. Highly recommend them as the perfect trainer and plinker. You won't be sorry. Check prices as Sig is having a sale right now for $200, but I found the 1911 kit for $150 at CDNN.


----------

